# Bilder verschmelzen lasssen



## Markus Shadowman (16. März 2007)

Hallo liebe Photoshop Anwender,

wie Ihr vielleicht im nachfolgenden Bild erkennen könnt, wurden viele Bilder miteinander verschmolzen. Hmm.... meine Frage nun, weiss jemand von Euch wie ich soetwas machen könnte, oder woher ich eine genauere Anleitung bekommen kann?

Für umfangreich Hilfe wäre ich dankbar!

MfG

Markus


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. März 2007)

Hallo Markus.

Da hast du dir schon selber einen sehr guten Suchbegriff gegeben: "Verschmelzen". Ansonsten gebe einfach mal "Ebenenmaske" oder "Übergang" ein. Mittlerweile haben sich hier exzellente Tutorials und Tipps zum Thema angesammelt. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## LookAndSee (16. März 2007)

Schau dir das mal an:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/257054-basics-01-maske-weicher-rand.html
l.g LookAndSee


----------

